# düşündü / düşünüyordu



## FlyingBird

what is difference between düşündü and düşünüyordu?

Usually i know difference between tu and yordu suffixes, but not with düşünmek.

i know 'düşünüyordu' mean 'he was thinking' but what about 'düşündü'?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## themadprogramer

düşündü merely means "he thought".


----------



## FlyingBird

merhaba Ahmet 
i don't understand because my english is very bad.

can you give me some sentences with düşündü and düşünüyordu so i am sure it would help


----------



## themadprogramer

yordu = past continious
du = simple past

-yordu indicates the completion of a process.
-du indicates completion of an (which can be a process).


----------



## FlyingBird

i know what yordu and du suffixes mean like i said, but not with düşünmek 

seni düşündüm (does it mean, i just started to think about you) something like *aklıma geldin*?


----------



## themadprogramer

Yes. 
Seni düşündüm -> At one point in time in the past I thought of you.
Seni düşün(ü)yordum -> For an unclear duration in the past I was thinking of you.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you Ahmet 

but now i just heard one guy said: *seni hep düşündüm

*okay i would understand if he said 'seni düşündüm' but i dont get how its possible to say *hep* and düşün*DÜM* together?

 should it be hep and iyor? seni hep düşünüyordum ?


----------



## ancalimon

By the way,  "düşünüyordum" is short for "düşünüyor idim".


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> okay i would understand if he said 'seni düşündüm' but i dont get how its possible to say *hep* and düşün*DÜM* together?
> 
> should it be hep and iyor? seni hep düşünüyordum ?



"Hep" doesn't need to be with _"-yor_". _(Hep düşündüm, hep düşünüyorum, hep düşüneceğim...)_

In _"Seni hep düşündüm."_ case, both _düşündüm_ and _düşünüyordum_ are possible. It's up to that person.

But...
 If the action ended, why don't we use past tense?

If the continuity of the action doesn't need to be emphasized, past tense is enough.

_Bütün gece / dün gece seni düşündüm._

If the continuity needs to be emphasized, then you should make it past continuous.

_-Sana mesaj attığımda ne yapıyordun?
-Seni düşünüyordum._

Hope it helps.


----------

